# Missing the pubs of England!



## kristensamu (Mar 27, 2015)

Hi

My fiance and I have just moved to Auckland from London and are struggling with our lack of social life/the lack of pub culture here. As everyone drives everywhere, unplanned pub visits and therefore meeting new people is a lot more difficult than expected. 

Does anyone else find this? Any tips? We're in the Mt Roskill area. 

Thanks

Kristen


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

Yes I found this also.
There is no pub culture in NZ. Most folk drink at home or someone else's home with a bbq etc.
Came here to break the routine of UK normality anyway so never really been an issue for me.

You gonna have to think of another way to meet people if going to the pub was your intention - usual route is kids, kindy, school, sports clubs, local meets for walks, rides etc. They're usually advertised in the paper. Join a local Facebook group or even start your own.
I'm fine as I golf and motorbike which opens up a lot of doors to a lot of people.

In the UK, lots of people have a local within walking distance, but not here unless you are in or very close to the CBD. 
Lived in 3 houses in Wellington, never rural, always living in suburbia and I'd say the closest pub was at least a 30 min brisk walk !


----------



## nzbargainhunter (Apr 2, 2015)

Have you been to Nelson yet? Go there for a long weekend and all the tasting breweries they have down there should quench your thirst and socialisation. Otherwise wine tours /clubs? We live in Hawke's Bay and have switched pubs for wine tastings - most of the wineries let you taste their wine for free! There's a local wine taste club to us that has plenty of ex-pats, drinking and socialising - maybe see if you can find one of these close to where you live?


----------



## grantanddebs (Mar 30, 2015)

Probably the #1 thing you'll always miss about the UK is the Pub Culture. It doesnt exist here on any levels. They do have some good UK style Pubs here, but the culture just isnt there.


----------



## Pepperpot (Nov 30, 2009)

Yes, indeed I have found the same. Pubs here are different, although quiz nights can be good if you find a bar that has one


----------

